# Where to buy CPD Celestial Pearl Danios, or Green Neon Tetra?



## 6Speed (Dec 3, 2012)

Hi all, wondering if these are hard to find fish? Should I be able to get, or order them, from my LFS? I mostly have chain stores near me, like Petsmart, Pet Supplies plus, and Petco. 

I have found them online but overnight shipping is expensive. 

I am planning to do a species only tank and either want to go with a group of CPD or a group of green neon tetra (_Paracheirodon simulans)._

I've never seen them before at my lfs as a regularly stocked fish, but I know a lot of shops will order you whatever...just wondering if anyone has had any luck getting them through a chain store.


----------



## Veritas (Aug 9, 2013)

your LFS will be the best source for CPDs, since shipping is usually quite expensive getting them online, and they don't typically do well with shipping anyways

I have been able to get them from a Petco before, but then their fish dept went downhill when the Aquatics Lead went moved away - and the ones from Petco weren't the same quality as the ones from my LFS anyways. 

good luck!


----------



## natebuchholz (Sep 28, 2013)

Veritas said:


> your LFS will be the best source for CPDs, since shipping is usually quite expensive getting them online, and they don't typically do well with shipping anyways



I'm sorry but, I have to disagree in regards to shipping. How do you think your local fish store gets their fish? The best way to get any fish is direct from the breeder. Less shipping = less stress on fish = healthier happier fish!


I would suggest this site: Invertebrates by Msjinkzd | Specializing in invertebrates and micro fish from around the world.. The owner is a member here and from what I have heard provides a wonderful product. 


Good Luck


----------



## lksdrinker (Feb 12, 2014)

I hardly ever see something like CPDs in any of my local stores....especially the big box places. Could be worth talking with any local stores to see if they'll order for you. But if you're going for a species only tank then chances are you'll be getting a good number of fish. In those instances I think paying for shipping can be worthwhile. Not sure if she has them in stock currently but Rachel O'Lear at Ms.Jinxd comes to mind for smaller species like this. Worth checking in with her to see what you might be looking at. Invertebrates by Msjinkzd | Specializing in invertebrates and micro fish from around the world.

Edit: Damn.....looks like nate beat me to the suggestion!


----------



## 6Speed (Dec 3, 2012)

Thanks everyone! I emailed Rachel. She has CPD's listed on her stock list.


----------



## MChambers (May 26, 2009)

Rachel is great! Good choice.


----------

